# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Ausgeloggt auf downhill-rangers.com

## noox

Wegen einer Umstellen eines Cookie-Namens wurdet ihr auf downhill-rangers.com ausgeloggt, falls ihr Autologin verendet. Einfach neu einloggen, dann sollte es klappen.

----------


## Daniel93

Also bei mir hats noch funktioniert...Edit: ach quatsch, das hier ist ja downhill-"board"... mein Fehler^^ sorry, lesen hilft  :Wink: .

----------

